# Noyo - Pineapple Yogurt



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

Haven't tasted it personally, but Twisted420 (US vape reviewer) has his own juice line.. in fact he has 2, I believe. One of the juices is Noyo, which is a pineapple yogurt. Does anyone have any idea what the exact taste profile is, or does anyone have a pineapple yogurt recipe of their own?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Pineapple yogurt sounds a bit too sour/tart for me. I would be looking to offset the sourness of yogurt with a sweet fruit. If you wanted to make one, I guess Wayne's yogurt base with an Inw Pineapple/Cap Golden combo would do it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Pineapple yogurt sounds a bit too sour/tart for me. I would be looking to offset the sourness of yogurt with a sweet fruit. If you wanted to make one, I guess Wayne's yogurt base with an Inw Pineapple/Cap Golden combo would do it?


Well, I was thinking of using Juicy Pineapple (slightly sweeter) and mixing it with Sweet Mango (CAP), on top of creamy yogurt (not greek yogurt). Pineapple and mango go pretty well together, usually. To add the Wayne Walker touch, adding some Meringue to the Yogurt might do the trick. He also adds caramel to his yogurt bases, but I refuse to add that pigswill to my mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Sweet Mango would certainly sweeten it up. To quote ID10-T:



> "Sweet" indeed; cloying, sickly sweet, the sweetness of decay, like the sweet smell that drying blood has under its metallic odor.



 

Wayne's yogurt base is in any case a sweeter rather than a tangy base so pineapple could work, I guess. But you gotta pump Caramel in there. I would recommend no less than 3%. Do it. Do it for science. We are depending on you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Sweet Mango would certainly sweeten it up. To quote ID10-T:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... my taste buds  Wait, no LESS than 3%? Hahaha. Hot damn.
Fine.
Hm.. the thing with Sweet Mango is, I might be able to actually taste it. For some reason normal Mango is just like Strawberry to me - can't taste it at all, no matter what the percentage. Inawera's Sisha Strawberry I can taste just fine though. Weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

So, let's see. Not basing this off of any recipe, so it's a lot of guesswork and theorycrafting:

Caramel (FA): 0.5%
Creamy Yogurt (CAP): 5%
Meringue (FA): 0.5%
Sweet Mango (CAP): 2%
Juicy Pineapple (TFA): 3%

How does that look? Fruit might be a bit low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

I don't know Pineapple Juicy but even 2% Cap Sweet Mango is quite high imo. I'm sure you can leave the Caramel out if you don't like it although I don't think any taste will register at just 0.5%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't know Pineapple Juicy but even 2% Cap Sweet Mango is quite high imo. I'm sure you can leave the Caramel out if you don't like it although I don't think any taste will register at just 0.5%.


The caramel at 0.5% will be fine, I think.
Hm, revising:

Caramel (FA): 0.5%
Creamy Yogurt (CAP): 5%
Meringue (FA): 0.5%
Sweet Mango (CAP): 1%
Juicy Pineapple (TFA): 3%

Not sure if that's enough pineapple, but worried that if I add more it'd be harsh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/5/17)

Is Juicy the only pineapple you have? I use Inw a lot and don't find it harsh. But I don't get throat hit from anything really so that isn't much of a guide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Is Juicy the only pineapple you have? I use Inw a lot and don't find it harsh. But I don't get throat hit from anything really so that isn't much of a guide.


For now yes, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

There are basically absolutely zero flavour notes on Juicy Pineapple online, but from what I could see on the MSDS's, it has roughly half of the irritants of the normal TFA Pineapple. 3% should be fine, might even be too low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (15/5/17)

I can't comment on the pineapple. I'm actually yet to try a pineapple juice, but I'm really enjoying All Coiled Out's Mello and tried Nostalgia's Yogichew today at Vaperite. So that sweet yogurt base is something I wanted to play around with. 

After chatting to @RichJB, @zandernwn and @DanielSLP I'm going to mix up some of @DanielSLP's Apricot Drinking Yogurt 
Recipe here: https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/30538#apricot_drinking_yogurt_by_drstore

I think his base may serve you really well for a sweeter yogurt base. Then follow the advice from the other mixers in this thread with your fruits. They've experimented a lot and know their stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (15/5/17)

I'll give that a try too for a separate version, then we can see which elements work and combine possibly.
Right now I'm trying to figure out what the hell happened to my Watermelon & Banana mix. The 0mg testers were fine, added 3mg nicotine in the latest batch and it's like swallowing a Gillette. Never had that happen before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (16/5/17)

Mixed it tonight, with the following ratios:

Caramel (FA): 0.5%
Creamy Yogurt (CAP): 5%
Meringue (FA): 0.5%
Sweet Mango (CAP): 1%
Juicy Pineapple (TFA): 3%

Did the forbidden day-0 taste test, and, well - it's strange. It's bizarre. It makes no sense and leaves you feeling confused. It dials your therapist on your behalf, and makes you wonder what the hell just happened. But... it's not bad. Not sure how to describe it, really. You get the pineapple almost right away, with a very slight hint of mango in the background. Then you realise that the yogurt is fighting it for dominance and it ends up being akin to watching a boxing match between a dairy cow and a pineapple tree.

In the end, the cow wins. But only by a hair.

I'll reiterate though: it's not bad, at all. It just doesn't know what it wants to be yet. But to be perfectly fair to it, it was a day-0 test. Three days steep or so should make the yogurt and meringue settle and give the fruit the guidance in life that they need. Or not, but yknow. Either way.

... what the hell. I just found myself dripping more of it into the RDA. It has a hold on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

